# General > Recommendations >  Whaligoe Steps Cafe

## gerry4

Just found this new gem hidden away in the old fisher station at Whaligoe steps.

Not tried the food yet but looked at the menu and looks very exciting. Those who were having the cakes & snacks were very pleased. Lovely range of coffees & teas, different blends & types. Home mad cakes & breads. Large windows overlooking the steps and sea with a wood burner to keep us warm on a winters day.

During week, except monday open until 10.30pm

We will definitely be back,this time to eat.

----------


## braalterr903

were about is this place.

----------


## gerry4

at Ulbster. Coming from Wick turn left at crossroads by the small post box. their website is www.whaligoestepscafe.co.uk full directions are there.

----------


## bigskies

Just been to Whaligoe Steps cafe....love it!!!

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

We were there for a family meal in the evening and it was excellent. The food was great and the view was spectacular. Nothing was too much of a problem for them.

Highly, highly recommend a visit to this cafe.

----------


## gerry4

just come back from dinner there. Lovely pasta dishes and soup. Sat by the large window overlooking the steps and the sea. The owners are very friendly & helpful.
Next will go at lunchtime and try their large selection of cheeses

----------


## Iffy

Thanks for that recommendation gerry4 !  :Smile: 
Their menu sounds absoluetely gorgeous.  We are definetley going to try them for a meal and judging by the menu's I feel like taking up residence on their door-step already, LOL !!  ::

----------


## Happy Guy

> at Ulbster. Coming from Wick turn left at crossroads by the small post box. their website is www.whaligoestepscafe.co.uk full directions are there.


Just had a look at their website as you suggest, seemed like a good idea to offer a 'bring your own' service for beer or winr, and was thinking of bringing 2 friends, until I noticed that a *cover charge of £150 PER HEAD applies so for 4 of us would be £600 plus food - so I think NOT!*

----------


## gerry4

> Just had a look at their website as you suggest, seemed like a good idea to offer a 'bring your own' service for beer or winr, and was thinking of bringing 2 friends, until I noticed that a *cover charge of £150 PER HEAD applies so for 4 of us would be £600 plus food - so I think NOT!*


I am not sure if you are being serious but look again it is £1.50 per head. 

Also I am surprised that as this topic is moderated, the moderator allowed such a stupid posting. If anyone thought it was true then the business could lose trade by a wrong posting. I thought that one reason for moderating this group was to stop silly posting that could damage trade and make .Org liable to damages.

----------


## Colin Manson

Hi,

The Happy Guy is correct, the website does state £150.

Threads aren't moderated for the reasons that you suggest, they are moderated to prevent slagging matches.

If I had a business I would be thanking Happy Guy for pointing out the mistake on the website.

Cheers
Colin

----------


## gerry4

"*A corkage charge of £150 per head* [FONT='Segoe Print', serif]*will apply." 
This is a direct paste from their first page. As you can see there is a "." It maybe that the font is confusing you. He was not pointing it out as a mistake he was stating it was a fact. I don't want to get into an argument and so i will not post again about this*[/FONT]

----------


## spittywillow

I copied and pasted said "£150" into google and got no "dot"...which implies £150. not £1.50. I understand what you mean about the font gerry4 but I don't believe there is actually a "." there. But hey...

----------


## Colin Manson

I can see that there isn't a '.'


A screenshot of the text

@ 200%

It isn't in the HTML or a copy and paste in a non-script font.

I'm not arguing just stating a technical fact.

----------


## ducati

er..anyway, I met therealducati yesterday on her way back from the Western Isles at Walligoe. We had a late lunch in the cafe and I finished off with the dense chocolate cake. The density and weight of a Caithness flag  ::  

I was so hyped up we went down then back up the steps in about 10 minutes.

Highly recommend the cafe and highly recommend the cake.

----------


## gerry4

Next time i go there i will tell them about the confusion and that maybe a change of font is required..
glad you enjoyed it ducati

----------


## Whaligoe

Thanks for pointing out the mistake. Karen and I will sort it out when we get a moment. 
Since setting up the web page we have changed our policy.
There is no corkage charge for bringing your own wine beer etc.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

My diet is so out of the window today......the pasta carbonara was excellent. We have now decided that a trip down and up Whalligoe steps is a must before sitting down to eat.

----------


## plutonio

Went there today for lunch, absolutely excellent, great food, great location and the staff are brilliant.
What a breath of fresh air for the county - well done.

----------


## Julia

I honestly never knew this place existed until a couple of days ago, just checked out their website and it looks very appealing, definitely going there for my next lunch trip out!

----------


## spurtle

Some very serious cooking going on here - wonderful food - stunning location  -  little pot of hot chocolate to die for - give it a go!

----------


## John Little

I second that - they deserve to succeed.  

Quality.

----------


## spaceddaisy

My partner and I were there last weekend. It was lovely. The dense chocolate cake is to die for. Was tempted to move in just for that.

----------


## bekisman

If you're wondering where it is: http://www.whaligoesteps.co.uk/index.html well worth a visit!

----------


## froal

We were there today for lunch and it was the Best Pasta we have ever had and very filling....!!! for the sweet i had to take home to eat which was the chocolate cake Very nice heated it up & had with icecream.....!!! Yum Yum
Lovely coffee's & very reasonable priced WILL defo be back to try more coffee's & add to the pottery Japan milk jug we bought....!!!  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Lovely service and people who have passion put into there food

----------


## evelyn

Just had lunch there today and was VERY impressed-
 Piping hot, freshly made, tasty food.
 A great selection for the veggies amongst us. 
 A huge range of teas and coffees.
 Friendly, caring staff.
We will definitely be going back.......still have to sample puds and baking!!
Evelyn

----------


## ronald.val

Went there last week and the steak was delicious. Definitely will be going back. Good luck to the proprietors in this venture.   :Smile:

----------

